
The Internet of Things is looking for its VisiCalc\\ - anchpop
https://medium.com/@dconrad/the-internet-of-things-is-looking-for-its-visicalc-1a4b0e95c22a#.fcpfpywwc
======
dalke
Is IoT missing the corporate connection? Because VisiCalc is what got
_companies_ interested in microcomputers.

It was not, however, the first piece of software which made the microcomputer
useful. Credit for that should go to Electric Pencil (1976), the first word
processor for microcomputers, released three years before VisiCalc (1979).

WordStar (1978) also came out before VisiCalc.

So, perhaps IoT is really missing its Electric Pencil?

